# Men's Fashion: Search for the Essential Cool Pt. 1: Wayfarer Sunglasses



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I thought it would be fun to launch a new thread on...*threads*. :grin2:

Specifically, mens' clothing: clothing and accessories that are classic, time proven, always in style, and sure to add cool to any man's look. Dressing well is not a destination but a journey...a journey that all of us TAM dudes should undergo with gusto. 

I have been guilty of dressing poorly in the past...just grabbing the most convenient piece of garbage off the rack. I hate shopping at malls and stores, and the less time I spend in them the better. But I still like to look good. And since moving to a new city and new job, my desire to overhaul my wardrobe has reached critical mass. I need some new clothes badly, especially for summer. 

Most of us guys don't like shopping, but nowadays, with all the on-line shopping opportunities available to us, we have less excuses to dress like Wal-Mart refugees. I want this to be a participatory thread series, and I expect you guys to interject with your opinions, ideas and any great buys you come across. 

I want to concentrate on a different item with each thread, so I will number them Part 1, Part 2...etc. 

Lets get busy. First stop: *Sunglasses.*

*1. The Wayfarer*

First designed by Ray Ban back in 1952, there have been many iterations of the classic Wayfarer since. I can think of no other style of sunglasses that is as classic, timeless and essentially cool as the Wayfarer. Bluesmen and mafiosos alike swear by them. 

_Classic 1952 Black frame/Green Lens_










_Maui Jim Kahoma_










_Tortoise Ray_










_Spy Helm_










_Oakley Frogskins_










Standard RayBan wayfarers can be had from $80 to $150. You can find great deals and sales on them at Amazon. Spy, Oakley and Maui Jim have their own takes on the wayfarer style too. 

The black frame / green lens types are the most classic, but I prefer the tortoise/brown lens wayfarers myself. Whatever you choose, you will have a classic piece of eyewear that will never go out of fashion when paired with the right clothes. 

John Belushi will approve.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

I dig 'em. Thanks for the reminder, gonna go score a new pair of shades.

I like the spy ones. For whatever reason the classic 'bans don't fit my face.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

They work great on stage. Back in the day when playing with the band, it was required wear for bass players, that and no smiling.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

https://youtu.be/RdR6MN2jKYs


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Not all styles look good on all guys, even if they are classics. I have yet to have a pair of wayfarers that ever looked good on me - I've tried many, and even owned a few despite them not really working for me.


----------



## Cre8ify (Feb 1, 2012)

The tortoise adds versatility due to the brown tones. While the black will go with everything, more often than not you will choose some sort or brown shoes/sandals and belt.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

If Wayfarers don't fit your face shape Ray Ban Aviators are a good classic alternative. The new carbon fiber styles are really great and a little more durable than the classic frame.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

marduk said:


> I dig 'em. Thanks for the reminder, gonna go score a new pair of shades.
> 
> I like the spy ones. For whatever reason the classic 'bans don't fit my face.


Dude check out Amazon first. You can score some sweet deals there! I wear Spys too!! I have the tortoise Helms. They are wider and a bit larger because I have a very wide face and big head.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> They work great on stage. Back in the day when playing with the band, it was required wear for bass players, that and no smiling.


They are the ubiquitous musician's sunglasses. Bar none.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Lon said:


> Not all styles look good on all guys, even if they are classics. I have yet to have a pair of wayfarers that ever looked good on me - I've tried many, and even owned a few despite them not really working for me.


My next sunglasses installment will be on aviators. :wink2:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Cre8ify said:


> The tortoise adds versatility due to the brown tones. While the black will go with everything, more often than not you will choose some sort or brown shoes/sandals and belt.


Good points! 

Yep. And Oakley also offers this really cool sort of marbleized green/brown plastic that looks dark when you put them on but when you are in the light you can see some of the green. Those would probably look great with anything you wear.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I prefer aviators. But i'm hardly known for my fashion sense.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> If Wayfarers don't fit your face shape Ray Ban Aviators are a good classic alternative. The new carbon fiber styles are really great and a little more durable than the classic frame.


Wi, mon cher....

I will be doing an installment on Aviators.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> I prefer aviators. But i'm hardly known for my fashion sense.


I had a pair of black Ray Ban aviators about twenty years ago...god I loved those. What I like about aviators is that they are cool and lightweight. 

The only drawback to Wayfarers is that they do get hot. They will make you sweat around the nose and eyes on a hot day.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Know what's hot? My wife wearing Aviators. Wayfarers don't have the same effect on her face.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> My next sunglasses installment will be on aviators. :wink2:


I had a great pair of aviators (cheap comfy and fit me perfectly) but I sat on em  and have been looking for something like them since. I find that once again, not all are created equally, most aviators just look dumb on me, but when I find that magic pair I'll try to take better care of them.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> ...The only drawback to Wayfarers is that they do get hot. They will make you sweat around the nose and eyes on a hot day.


And sweat will start decomposing the plastic arms and frames if not vigorously cleaned constantly. I like metal frames for in the sun.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Wi, mon cher....
> 
> I will be doing an installment on Aviators.


Sorry Bandit! I was peaking and ended up leaving my .02, carry on guys. Cool thread!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> Sorry Bandit! I was peaking and ended up leaving my .02, carry on guys. Cool thread!


Women are welcome anytime... as long as they don't bring any petty agendas into the mix. This is for fun. In fact I want to hear from the TAM ladies, their opinions on what looks good on a man. It would be instructional for us all.


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts (May 22, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> If Wayfarers don't fit your face shape Ray Ban Aviators are a good classic alternative. The new carbon fiber styles are really great and a little more durable than the classic frame.


+1. I have an updated pair of Aviators called the ****pit (Dang autocensor). I prefer the shape of the lenses to Aviators, and they are lightweight, which is a requirement for me. I'm blind as a bat, and even with high index lenses Wayfarers would be too heavy for me when I run or hit the beach, etc.

DPR


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Lon said:


> I had a great pair of aviators (cheap comfy and fit me perfectly) *but I sat on em  *and have been looking for something like them since. I find that once again, not all are created equally, most aviators just look dumb on me, but when I find that magic pair I'll try to take better care of them.


:rofl:


LOL! You know how many sunglasses I've croaked doing that? :grin2:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Lon said:


> And sweat will start decomposing the plastic arms and frames if not vigorously cleaned constantly. I like metal frames for in the sun.


REALLY? I did not know that! :surprise: Good advice!!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Dread Pirate Roberts said:


> +1. I have an updated pair of Aviators called the ****pit (Dang autocensor). I prefer the shape of the lenses to Aviators, and they are lightweight, which is a requirement for me. I'm blind as a bat, and even with high index lenses Wayfarers would be too heavy for me when I run or hit the beach, etc.
> 
> DPR




How do those fit over your mask?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Know what's hot? My wife wearing Aviators. Wayfarers don't have the same effect on her face.


When your wife or girlfriend asks to borrow your shades...you know you have scored some coolness points with her...


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts (May 22, 2012)

Since Part 2 is Aviators, might as well use the same dude for both styles:grin2:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Dread Pirate Roberts said:


> +1. I have an updated pair of Aviators called the ****pit (Dang autocensor). I prefer the shape of the lenses to Aviators, and they are lightweight, which is a requirement for me. I'm blind as a bat, and even with high index lenses Wayfarers would be too heavy for me when I run or hit the beach, etc.
> 
> DPR


I'm blind as a bat and only wear sunglasses when my contact lenses are in... if I were to have prescription lenses, even with 1.74 RI, for my shades, they'd probably weigh a pound, and the glass would be bulletproof, in aviators or wayfarers (pretty much anything that actually covers my eyes)


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Never liked aviators... Just not my thing


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Ray Bans speak to an older generation. Something more current and practical that speaks activity and vitality are wrap around sport glasses. 

Deewhy demi turtle matte frames with Brown lens:



View attachment 35217



Or Duduma:


View attachment 35225



View attachment 35233


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Some of us are older


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I thought it would be fun to launch a new thread on...*threads*. :grin2:
> 
> Specifically, mens' clothing: clothing and accessories that are classic, time proven, always in style, and sure to add cool to any man's look. Dressing well is not a destination but a journey...a journey that all of us TAM dudes should undergo with gusto.
> 
> ...


Some look femmy.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

meson said:


> Ray Bans speak to an older generation. Something more current and practical that speaks activity and vitality are wrap around sport glasses.
> 
> Deewhy demi turtle matte frames with Brown lens:
> 
> ...


I had some amazing wraparound bolles back around 2000, they were cool then, the only ones with wraparounds in my area these days are old fogies.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wraparound glasses at great for x-sports, cycling and skiing and such where you need wind deflection. 

But they make you look like a douche when worn with a suit or dress-casual.

Wayfarers are for gentlemen. Wraps are for boys. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a couple of pairs of Oakleys. I scored one pair from Mrs. Gus for Christmas this past year and the other a couple of Christmases before that.

Waaaaay more than I'd have spent on sunglasses myself, but they are nice, and they've held up pretty nicely as well.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Wraparound glasses at great for x-sports, cycling and skiing and such where you need wind deflection.
> 
> But they make you look like a douche when worn with a suit or dress-casual.
> 
> ...


Real men know that for special occasions when you wear a suit you take off your hat and glasses but you always leave on your shoes. 


View attachment 35249



View attachment 35257


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Personal said:


> I'm not allowed to own expensive sunny's anymore.
> 
> I lost one $300+ pair, the day after I bought them because I put them down on a ledge while waiting for an elevator and then forgot about them.
> 
> ...



I'm the same way with watches. 

I used to own nice ones, now its Timex all the way. I don't cry when I demolish one. I just go to Wally World and get another.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

meson said:


> Real men know that for special occasions when you wear a suit you take off your hat and glasses but you always leave on your shoes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 35249
> ...


That's quite a threshold.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> I have a couple of pairs of Oakleys. I scored one pair from Mrs. Gus for Christmas this past year and the other a couple of Christmases before that.
> 
> Waaaaay more than I'd have spent on sunglasses myself, but they are nice, and they've held up pretty nicely as well.


Oaks are nice. One cool thing about them is the replaceable lenses. Not too many other makes that offer that. 

Look, I'm not bagging on wraps. In their proper place they cannot be beat. But sport glasses are for sports and outdoor activities. They are purposeful. Problem is, when you pair a set of wraps with a nice dress casual shirt, sleek khakis, nice shoes and a dapper haircut...the only thing people will be looking at will be the glasses. 

Wraps draw too much attention to themselves, instead of harmonizing with the rest of what you are wearing. If you are okay with having a Japanese sportbike plastered to your face, then go for it.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Bifocal prescription sunglasses.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wayfarers and Aviators look great on some people, but they don't work at all for me. I think having hair is required for Wayfarers to look good, and Aviators really depend on face shape/size. I have to go with smaller, more modern, curved sun glasses. Usually something like Ray-ban 8315s...










I have two similar pairs, one black mirror finish and the other sort of bronze/brown. I can pull off Oakley style wraps but Bandit is right, they only look good in sport clothes, otherwise they're just too loud. These look good whether I'm wearing a suit or t-shirt and jeans.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I take the ZZ-Top approach. $7 specials. The hard part is finding a pair without Dora the Explorer on the sides.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> I take the ZZ-Top approach. $7 specials. The hard part is finding a pair without Dora the Explorer on the sides.


try black electrical tape. That's how my dad always fixed my broken glasses, sometimes reinforced with toothpicks if necessary.


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

It's weird I look at some of the sunglass styles and think: YES I'd probably like a guy who wears those. NO I would not be compatible with that guy. Lol 

(Thinking about that other thread). I'm shallow. Crap!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

coffee4me said:


> It's weird I look at some of the sunglass styles and think: YES I'd probably like a guy who wears those. NO I would not be compatible with that guy. Lol
> 
> (Thinking about that other thread). I'm shallow. Crap!



I won't even attempt to enter that other thread... I'm sure people will think I'm worse than shallow, but that does not mean I don't like people. I have plenty of aloha to give just limit how much aloha I will spread around (which means to only one nowadays)... End thread Jack

I'm actually in the market for new shades and now that I'm rejoining a band (been grooving with some other strummy, skin thumping and horn playing cats lately)... If we get a gig, I'll have to look the part.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> I won't even attempt to enter that other thread... I'm sure people will think I'm worse than shallow, but that does not mean I don't like people. I have plenty of aloha to give just limit how much aloha I will spread around (which means to only one nowadays)... End thread Jack
> 
> I'm actually in the market for new shades and now that I'm rejoining a band (been grooving with some other strummy, skin thumping and horn playing cats lately)... If we get a gig, I'll have to look the part.


Maui Jim makes a nice pair called the _Hawaiian Time_ model. Sort of a stylized Aviator with tortoise and metal frames. Luana.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Dark shades, dark stage no smile... Exactly what every respectable bass player wears.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Ikaika said:


> Dark shades, dark stage no smile... Exactly what every respectable bass player wears.


And nothing else.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> And nothing else.



Basically 

ETA: RHCP got away with only wearing a sock during one of their tours.... Ok we are old, so we better not gross out our audience.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> I take the ZZ-Top approach. $7 specials.


That's kind of the approach I take, since I seem to be pretty hard on my stuff. I'm not going to worry about breaking or losing some cheap shades, but I might get a little worked up about doing the same to sunglasses which costs at least ten times as much.

But I bet I'd look pretty badass with a pair of Wayfarers.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Ikaika said:


> Basically
> 
> ETA: RHCP got away with only wearing a sock during one of their tours.... Ok we are old, so we better not gross out our audience.


LOL i was actually thinking about Flea when I wrote that. He was missing the shades though.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> LOL i was actually thinking about Flea when I wrote that. He was missing the shades though.



I don't think he can wear shades, he jumps around on stage too much. He does have tattoos, which I don't, my skin is virgin territory.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Maui Jim makes a nice pair called the _Hawaiian Time_ model. Sort of a stylized Aviator with tortoise and metal frames. Luana.


Those are nice looking shades but would not work on my face.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

The wayfarer frame is derigeur in the design professions as well - I thought my daughter was joking but after attending a few class reviews I realized everyone wore those.

I'm ordering a pair of RayBan glasses (reading glasses ) and the technician said that with the Aviator frame the prescription lenses will "spill out" of the metal frame a bit. He agreed wayfarers are the way to go.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Aviators compell a different way of dressing. When I think Aviators I think Levi's, white t-shirts, and leather jackets. When I think Wayfarers I think chinos, gingham shirts and trilby hats.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Aviators compell a different way of dressing. When I think Aviators I think Levi's, white t-shirts, and leather jackets. When I think Wayfarers I think chinos, gingham shirts and trilby hats.



Good point. I'm more pressed jeans and oxfords and Sperry boat shoes...


----------



## Mark72 (May 26, 2012)

I thought I posted on here before... but I am with others - Wayfarers and Aviators don't look right on me and my balding head. I am more of the sport wraparound kinda guy. I can pull them off. Cheap $10 pair of black frames with wide temples and rectangular lenses. That's my speed.
Back when I had a mop up top, I could pull off wayfarers... not today.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

john117 said:


> Good point. I'm more pressed jeans and oxfords and Sperry boat shoes...


Top-siders are on my list of threads. Stay tuned.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Yea! I'm "in"


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mark72 said:


> I thought I posted on here before... but I am with others - Wayfarers and Aviators don't look right on me and my balding head. I am more of the sport wraparound kinda guy. I can pull them off. Cheap $10 pair of black frames with wide temples and rectangular lenses. That's my speed.
> Back when I had a mop up top, I could pull off wayfarers... not today.


Buy yourself a cool porkpie or trilby and wear that on your magnificent globe...along with wayfarers. It will work.


----------



## Mark72 (May 26, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Buy yourself a cool porkpie or trilby and wear that on your magnificent globe...along with wayfarers. It will work.


I always called them Fedoras... and I haven't worn one since the early 90's. Before they were cool in my neck of the woods...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mark72 said:


> I always called them Fedoras... and I haven't worn one since the early 90's. Before they were cool in my neck of the woods...


Trilbys and porkpies have some distinguishing features that separate them from the fedora, but I will be doing an upcoming thread on hats soon.


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

meson said:


> Ray Bans speak to an older generation.


Last Christmas I bought my son and my nephew Wayfarers both were still in high school. My son prefers the classic black been wearing them for a few years, I've no doubt he will be wearing that style into his 40's. 

Yesterday my daughter (13) told me she wants a pair of white wayfarers. 

Apparently the Ray Ban Wayfarer cool transcends generations and genders.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

coffee4me said:


> Last Christmas I bought my son and my nephew Wayfarers both were still in high school. My son prefers the classic black been wearing them for a few years, I've no doubt he will be wearing that style into his 40's.
> 
> Yesterday my daughter (13) told me she wants a pair of white wayfarers.
> 
> Apparently the Ray Ban Wayfarer cool transcends generations and genders.


Your kids have good taste.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

My 15 year old son stopped wearing his $120 Costas in favor of a pair of $8 aviators from the drugstore. He likes the style of the aviators better. He also likes not having to worry about breaking or losing his expensive sunglasses.

I told him he'd have to work out that whole not wearing his Costas thing with his father, who paid the way too much for them earlier this year....


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Rowan said:


> My 15 year old son stopped wearing his $120 Costas in favor of a pair of $8 aviators from the drugstore. He likes the style of the aviators better. He also likes not having to worry about breaking or losing his expensive sunglasses.
> 
> I told him he'd have to work out that whole not wearing his Costas thing with his father, who paid the way too much for them earlier this year....


If I were hubby, the Costas would be on my face. :grin2:


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Only Julbo Drus, Micropores, or Vermont Mythic with Alti-Arc 4 lenses for me these days.

Had a pair of Ray Ban Orbs I really liked years ago:










They discontinued them, however.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh those are sweet. Those would make me want to drive a jeep through the Namib.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Had an interesting experience at Walmart yesterday... I was almost ready to order RayBan reading glasses when I saw the $10 version at Walmart. Turns out the geometry of my head requires glasses where the temples of the glasses should meet the frame halfway thru the glass vertically, not at the top. So either the reader area has to be made larger or I need to be very picky on frames. 

I was dumbfounded when even optical techs did not realize this. Only after I put the frame on and they use the magic marker they realize the OC is off  

If you want trendy eye-ware with prescription lenses be veeeeery careful of what frame you choose.


----------

